# Clearing Purchases om 501



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

How do I force a call on the 501 to clear purchases from 
the purchase list???:shrug: 
Thank You in advance, Ronnie


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Just be patient and 501 will call in the purchase information when either a certain amount of time has gone by, or when a certain dollar amount has been purchased.

Some people have reported that if you pull the smartcard and reset the unit, that it will call in (but I have never verified this).

I would recommend to just wait a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

There's a menu item (I think Diagnositcs under system setup) that seems to have a dial-out now option.

But if you're playing "hide the porn from the wife" be aware that sent purchases are still listed for quite awhile after being sent.

At least on the DP. I haven't done any PPV since I swapped them for 501s, but my soccer package (which lives as a PPV for some reason) has been on the purchased page for since I activated the recievers.


----------

